# PC/TC indicator 3 Technical Only codes



## c62ag22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Are technical only codes, which are listed in CMS's website as Indicator 3 Codes, such as CPT 77416, allowed to be billed only without a modifier, since the code can only be billed one way, as a technical component?


Thank You,

Jerone Mack, CPC


----------

